# My pigeon just mate!?



## 2ndwind (Jan 16, 2009)

When i was watering the plants i saw my 2 pigeons mating in the cage..and now i'm wondering what would be the result of their eggs?what will the chick looks like??

here are my 2 pigeons that mated
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/picture.php?albumid=1649&pictureid=17585
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/picture.php?albumid=1649&pictureid=17482


----------



## 2ndwind (Jan 16, 2009)

WOW...there soo many comments...


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

You will get about half red kids and half blue kids. The red sons will carry blue. If mom is pure for check, then all the kids will be checkers. If she is carrying bar, then you will get half bars, half checks (checks will carry bar).


----------



## 2ndwind (Jan 16, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> You will get about half red kids and half blue kids. The red sons will carry blue. If mom is pure for check, then all the kids will be checkers. If she is carrying bar, then you will get half bars, half checks (checks will carry bar).


which means it will not have red?only half,right..


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Half of the offspring will be either red checks or red bars, depending on if the mom is split or pure for check.


----------



## 2ndwind (Jan 16, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Half of the offspring will be either red checks or red bars, depending on if the mom is split or pure for check.


what type of pigeon is my red bar ?


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

They look like homers to me


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes, they are homers.


----------



## 2ndwind (Jan 16, 2009)

I just saw again my pigeons mate...will they lay eggs?because it was like 1sec. when they mate??


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

2ndwind said:


> I just saw again my pigeons mate...will they lay eggs?because it was like 1sec. when they mate??


Just in case "it took" you need to get some fake eggs to replace with the one they lay. Your loft is too small for any more pigeons.


----------



## 2ndwind (Jan 16, 2009)

can someone answer my question please...

I just saw again my pigeons mate...will they lay eggs?because IT TOOK like 1sec. when they mate??


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

2ndwind said:


> WOW...there soo many comments...





2ndwind said:


> can someone answer my question please...
> I just saw again my pigeons mate...will they lay eggs?because IT TOOK like 1sec. when they mate??


Maybe *IF* you read and *ACTED* on advice given in other posts some people would think it was worth replying to.
If you dont theres no point in any replies.

For what its worth......

The hen may, it may not, it depends on a lot of circumstances which no one knows. Sometimes it takes several mating attempts, sometimes just one. Hens can actually lay eggs without mating, (although eggs will be infertile).
Even if it does lay, there is still no guarantee that the eggs will be fertile.

Now, please answer our questions and act accordingly. 
*HAVE YOU GOT FAKE EGGS TO SWAP OUT IF IT DOES LAY. 
ARE THEY NESTING SEPARATE FROM YOUR OTHER BIRDS.*You Need either fake eggs or need to remove the eggs, hard boil them, then cool them & replace them once both eggs are laid.
Until you have better facilities for looking after these birds *you cannot let them hatch.* (for the benefit of *ALL* the birds health) 
If you do, you are being totally irresponsible as regards the birds welfare.


----------



## 2ndwind (Jan 16, 2009)

Quazar said:


> Maybe IF you read and ACTED on advice given in other posts some people would think it was worth replying to.
> If you dont theres no point in any replies.
> 
> For what its worth......
> ...


i dont have fake eggs..where can i get one??can i use other eggs but has the same size


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

_


2ndwind said:



i dont have fake eggs..where can i get one??can i use other eggs but has the same size

Click to expand...

You should be able to get them at any pigeon supply shop.
Alternatively as Ive said, 



Quazar said:



You Need either fake eggs or need to remove the eggs, hard boil them, then cool them & replace them once both eggs are laid.

Click to expand...

_


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Pigeons mate with each others real quick, but they will do it several times a day so no worry about fertilization.

If you don't want the eggs from hatching, then you can just get them, boil them and after they cool down, put it back in the nest bowl. Those eggs will not hatch. No need for fake or dummy eggs.


----------



## Possum Fat (Mar 18, 2010)

2ndwind said:


> can someone answer my question please...
> 
> I just saw again my pigeons mate...will they lay eggs?because IT TOOK like 1sec. when they mate??



When pigeons mate, yes, it only takes about a second. 

If the mating was successful, you will get fertile eggs.

If the eggs are fertile..........can you guess what happens next?

You'll have baby pigeons.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

You can put chicken eggs under them, wooden eggs, even a golf ball. But you don't need to let them hatch since you already have too many birds in one cage. Now your others will really get beat up on now that you have a mated pair in there.


----------



## 2ndwind (Jan 16, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> You can put chicken eggs under them, wooden eggs, even a golf ball. But you don't need to let them hatch since you already have too many birds in one cage. Now your others will really get beat up on now that you have a mated pair in there.


before i put the fake eggs i just saw my pair mate again but twice..just like this
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X7hhelM8PvM

is this normal.??..i think they just exchange spirm..


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Yeah, it's pretty normal. Otherwise there wouldn't be very many pigeons in the world. Pigeons and doves seem to care a lot about being a pair in every sense of the word.


----------



## 2ndwind (Jan 16, 2009)

Libis said:


> Yeah, it's pretty normal. Otherwise there wouldn't be very many pigeons in the world. Pigeons and doves seem to care a lot about being a pair in every sense of the word.


So they will both lay eggs then??


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

The female might lay eggs in 7 to 10 days. Males don't lay eggs. 

If they do lay eggs--since you have very little space--get the eggs out right away and replace with fake eggs (wooden, stone, plastic). Let them sit on these fakes for 18 days.


----------



## 2ndwind (Jan 16, 2009)

Libis said:


> The female might lay eggs in 7 to 10 days. Males don't lay eggs.
> 
> If they do lay eggs--since you have very little space--get the eggs out right away and replace with fake eggs (wooden, stone, plastic). Let them sit on these fakes for 18 days.


why do i have to put fake eggs until 18 days?my brothers friend came to our house and he said that i have to put a flag on it..why is that??


----------



## 2ndwind (Jan 16, 2009)

a while ago i just gave them a grit(eggs shells,salt,oyster shells,small rocks)..


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

2ndwind said:


> why do i have to put fake eggs until 18 days?my brothers friend came to our house and he said that i have to put a flag on it..why is that??


I don't see any reason to put a flag on the cage. It won't help them in any way that I can tell. The flag could also scare them.

They need to sit on fakes for 18 days or the female will use up too much calcium (which she needs for strong bones) laying new eggs right away. She needs the 18 days to recuperate and when they sit for the full amount of time that they would on real eggs they learn to be decent parents. 

It's good that you have grit in there now--they really need it to be in there.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I agree, let them sit on the fake eggs as long as they want to. You aren't wanting them to breed anyway so this will prevent the hen from laying so often.


----------



## 2ndwind (Jan 16, 2009)

Libis said:


> I don't see any reason to put a flag on the cage. It won't help them in any way that I can tell. The flag could also scare them.
> 
> They need to sit on fakes for 18 days or the female will use up too much calcium (which she needs for strong bones) laying new eggs right away. She needs the 18 days to recuperate and when they sit for the full amount of time that they would on real eggs they learn to be decent parents.
> 
> It's good that you have grit in there now--they really need it to be in there.


how many times do i have to give grit for them??can i substitute the grit if i dont have one?


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

MaryOfExeter said:


> I agree, let them sit on the fake eggs as long as they want to. You aren't wanting them to breed anyway so this will prevent the hen from laying so often.


Just be careful how long. If you look at some of my threads--I let my birds sit for a long time on "fake" eggs and she laid some real ones which started developing before I could catch them. Be sure to look every day if you go past 18 days. 



2ndwind said:


> how many times do i have to give grit for them??can i substitute the grit if i dont have one?


They should always have a bowl of grit somewhere in the cage--it helps them eat their food. 

I don't understand--what are you wanting to substitute with the grit?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

That is a good point!

And yes, keep grit in there all the time if you can. They need it year round, but even moreso during breeding.


----------



## 2ndwind (Jan 16, 2009)

Libis said:


> Just be careful how long. If you look at some of my threads--I let my birds sit for a long time on "fake" eggs and she laid some real ones which started developing before I could catch them. Be sure to look every day if you go past 18 days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what if theres no grit that i can buy..can i make my own homemade grit??
i just visited my friends house today and i don't believe him that his 2 eggs hatch and comes out into 3 squabs???i know that when 2 eggs hatch there will be 2 squabs..but 3???is that even possible?


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

2ndwind said:


> what if theres no grit that i can buy..can i make my own homemade grit??
> i just visited my friends house today and i don't believe him that his 2 eggs hatch and comes out into 3 squabs???i know that when 2 eggs hatch there will be 2 squabs..but 3???is that even possible?


It is possible, but highly unlikely, especially in the circumstances that you and your friends seem to keep birds.

I really think your so called "friend" is trying to wind you up.

I'll quote you a part of my response from another of your topics



Quazar said:


> ....You obviously prefer to hear information from those around you who, although may be used to keeping pigeons in your area, haver absolutely no knowledge of the birds welfare and PROPER upkeep.
> It is up to you whose advice you follow.....


So far, nearly all the advice given by your so called friends has been inadeuate and in most cases unexplained or wrong.

Draw your own conclusions, and think about whose advice you really need to listen to.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

It's possible with a double-yolker but the twins both die in the shell or soon after hatching. It's very rare in pigeons.

If you can't buy grit, then wash and crush up the egg shells from the eggs you are replacing. Put them in the oven for a few minutes to kill the bacteria.


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

This is worth what you paid for it.... If you live by a lake, sea or ocean you can collect sea shells and then smash them to an acceptable size. You may even be able to get some sea weed. Clean it, maybe let it dry in the sun and let your birds have some of that.


----------



## 2ndwind (Jan 16, 2009)

this afternoon i saw my hen sitting on the floor and i was wondering what was she doing and then she laid an egg.if i move the egg ,does this kill the chick inside.because i put it in their nest so that it will not roll around and when the hen came to her nest she just stand on top of the egg and not sitting on it..is she thingking something else?and when does the second egg comes out??..and when they are old im gonna sell them to others..tomorrow im gonna build a cage for the hen that laid an egg and his pair..good thing that my sister gave me some money to buy woods..


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

2ndwind said:


> this afternoon i saw my hen sitting on the floor and i was wondering what was she doing and then she laid an egg.if i move the egg ,does this kill the chick inside.because i put it in their nest so that it will not roll around and when the hen came to her nest she just stand on top of the egg and not sitting on it..is she thingking something else?and when does the second egg comes out??..and when they are old im gonna sell them to others..tomorrow im gonna build a cage for the hen that laid an egg and his pair..good thing that my sister gave me some money to buy woods..


When the second egg is laid, replace with fakes.
they should already have been in larger cages, now is too late.
If you move the nest & eggs chances are she will abandon them, but may then lay more eggs too soon.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

If you handle the eggs carefully, they will not harm the embryo. Replace these with fake eggs and move them to their new cage. She is hovering over it because they usually do not start incubation until the second egg is laid - which should be tomorrow.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

2ndwind said:


> this afternoon i saw my hen sitting on the floor and i was wondering what was she doing and then she laid an egg.if i move the egg ,does this kill the chick inside.because i put it in their nest so that it will not roll around and when the hen came to her nest she just stand on top of the egg and not sitting on it..is she thingking something else?and when does the second egg comes out??..and when they are old im gonna sell them to others..tomorrow im gonna build a cage for the hen that laid an egg and his pair..good thing that my sister gave me some money to buy woods..


The egg doesn't start to develop until she has sat on it for a while. It's ok to mess with it or throw it out now. Just be careful picking it up or you could have an eggy mess on your hands. Pick one of the methods that have been described to you here and replace it with fakes. 

Pigeons don't usually sit on the eggs until they've laid the second one. This way the squabs are the same age when they hatch.


----------



## 2ndwind (Jan 16, 2009)

Libis said:


> The egg doesn't start to develop until she has sat on it for a while. It's ok to mess with it or throw it out now. Just be careful picking it up or you could have an eggy mess on your hands. Pick one of the methods that have been described to you here and replace it with fakes.
> 
> Pigeons don't usually sit on the eggs until they've laid the second one. This way the squabs are the same age when they hatch.


i just put the fake egg a while ago and she sat on it...i'm wondering wheres the second egg?ive been searching on the internet when will the second egg will come..and i saw this site and said that "the eggs are laid 1 day apart" but i dont see my hen lay her second egg??is this normal for the hen..and when she laid her first egg it was afternoon..when will the second comes??


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I believe they are laid 24-48 hours apart. It varies from bird to bird. She will probably lay this afternoon.


----------



## 2ndwind (Jan 16, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> I believe they are laid 24-48 hours apart. It varies from bird to bird. She will probably lay this afternoon.


is my hens poop normal?i see that her poop is light green and kinda biglike there are bubbles..


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

It will be difficult for people to tell you without pictures.

Here's a reference on poops:
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f5/poops-what-do-they-really-mean-11637.html


----------



## 2ndwind (Jan 16, 2009)

my pigeon just laid her second egg and i'm boiling it right now..


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Good.  

How are they doing besides that? Have they started sitting in shifts on the "eggs?"


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Nesting birds have very large droppings.


----------



## 2ndwind (Jan 16, 2009)

they been sitting on it...and the 2 blue bars just mate yesterday..which means that they will lay eggs too..


----------



## 2ndwind (Jan 16, 2009)

I dont know what will i do..i saw my checker hen wants to fly while his mate is sitting on the fake eggs,so i flew my checker and then she doesnt come back...i've been searching in the roof but she wasnt there....does she abandon her eggs...


----------



## 2ndwind (Jan 16, 2009)

i let her fly this 4:00pm and i've been waiting for 3 hours and still she doesnt return but my 2 blue bars came back..


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

These birds were not raised where you live and might try to fly back to the loft that they were born at. You can't be letting untrained birds out. I know people on this forum warned you about this possibly happening when you let them out. 

She also may have been scared by a predator. Either way, there's no way I can tell you if she'll eventually show up again. 

Contact whoever you bought her from and see if she went "home" is about all the advice I can give you. Well, that and stop letting untrained birds fly outside.


----------



## 2ndwind (Jan 16, 2009)

Libis said:


> These birds were not raised where you live and might try to fly back to the loft that they were born at. You can't be letting untrained birds out. I know people on this forum warned you about this possibly happening when you let them out.
> 
> She also may have been scared by a predator. Either way, there's no way I can tell you if she'll eventually show up again.
> 
> Contact whoever you bought her from and see if she went "home" is about all the advice I can give you. Well, that and stop letting untrained birds fly outside.


when she doesnt have eggs yet i always let her out...its been 3 months now..my brother said that our neighbor lost her pigeon because of a man who jumps over the gate and snatch the bird..


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

2ndwind said:


> when she doesnt have eggs yet i always let her out...its been 3 months now..my brother said that our neighbor lost her pigeon because of a man who jumps over the gate and snatch the bird..


You need a new hobby because your post and lack of pigeon knowledge wear me out .


----------



## fantaillover100 (Jan 21, 2011)

xD this is a funny thread


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

How old was she when you got her? If they were too old to resettle, then eggs or no eggs, they will leave.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

If your bird has been flying before when she was not on eggs, then something bad may have happen to her. She could not possibly be lost!


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

PigeonVilla said:


> You need a new hobby because your post and lack of pigeon knowledge wear me out .


That is rude! No one is born with pigeon knowledge! Be patient as a teacher. His retelling of his sad experiences with pigeons can teach others. Would you rather have students that don't ask questions because of fear of being ridiculed? Or would you rather prefer students that ask even stupid questions? Obviously there are smart students that ask excellent questions that even teachers might learn from, but most students are average with average questions.


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

RodSD said:


> That is rude! No one is born with pigeon knowledge! Be patient as a teacher. His retelling of his sad experiences with pigeons can teach others. Would you rather have students that don't ask questions because of fear of being ridiculed? Or would you rather prefer students that ask even stupid questions? Obviously there are smart students that ask excellent questions that even teachers might learn from, but most students are average with average questions.


 Ah Rod have you ever followed any of the post from this person , he doesnt even listen to or read any help that anyone has offered to him yet. His tiny loft is over crowded and the birds bully each other constantly and now hes releasing birds that should be kept as prisoners .How am I being rude when all Im being is honest ? I could be just as honest with you who treats their birds like an experament on how hawks can desamate a flock in no time at all but that I would save for another thread altogether .

P.S. When I care for a species of birds I dont feel like I should have to hold back on my opinions !


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I forgot to add that stressed birds will leave and not come back. Overcrowding is very stressful on the birds.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Obviously I read all his thread. LOL! I don't respond to post without reading everything. Maybe you didn't read his post right. He said that the bird has been flying from his place except this time it didn't return. That can happen to anyone even with huge loft! I don't penalized him for that! In fact if his loft is that small bird flying, getting an exercise is an excellent choice. 

With respect to my hawk experiments feel free to criticize and be honest. What I am learning is that my flock population is getting better and better against hawks. They are evolving! Based on my experience flying my birds with hawks I was able to now know whether those anti-hawk measures work or not. Sadly most don't, but the selection process of natural selection seems to be the most effective. With that I am contributing to some knowledge and the improvement of the pigeon species.


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

RodSD said:


> Obviously I read all his thread. LOL! I don't respond to post without reading everything. Maybe you didn't read his post right. He said that the bird has been flying from his place except this time it didn't return. That can happen to anyone even with huge loft! I don't penalized him for that! In fact if his loft is that small bird flying, getting an exercise is an excellent choice.
> 
> With respect to my hawk experiments feel free to criticize and be honest. What I am learning is that my flock population is getting better and better against hawks. They are evolving! Based on my experience flying my birds with hawks I was able to now know whether those anti-hawk measures work or not. Sadly most don't, but the selection process of natural selection seems to be the most effective. With that I am contributing to some knowledge and the improvement of the pigeon species.


 Well if you were reading right any bird that was from another loft would chose freedom over living in that type of loft situation altogether so I dont blame the bird for flying off . 
As for your anti hawk pigeons program there is no such thing as even though your pigeons can and do evolve so do the hawks and falcons which will end their careers since your pigeon will aways return to the same roost every time which gives them an advantage to wait for their return to the loft each and everytime you let them out to fly .Sad but true preditors always find a way to get what they need to survive and where they dont another will take their place.Summertime is a time of plenty so you have a better chance of holding your own til winter arrives once again in which they master their arts in hunting or die trying and so begins and ends the circle of life yet again.


----------



## Pigeon Dude (Mar 23, 2011)

In the finch world, we save all of the eggshells from cooking...
wash them..
rinse them
... heat them in the micro wave for 2 minutes and 22 seconds three, separate times.

Then we crush them up until all of the pieces are about the size of a sequin. Finches gobble this up.

You could try that for your pigeons.
But remember that eggshells can carry salmonella and can k i l l your birds if you do not heat them long enough. So please be very careful to heat them for at least the full seven minutes, by heating three separate times on high microwave setting for 2 minutes and 22 seconds.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I fly all year round because hawks here are resident. There is no free season of flying unlike perhaps other places in America where hawks migrate away from.

Also my birds do indeed are evolving. Those birds that get left behind gets to breed and pass their good gene(s). It shows in my data as well. In the beginning it was worst and as years go by many of my birds are surviving.

Hawks lead a hard life. It is actually hard to be a predator or top of the food chain. Few hawks according to scientific data survive adulthood. Winter is obviously worst for them.

In predator-prey scenario, there is an equilibrium. When that happens there is natural balance and the animal population on both sides are healthy.

By the way one of my worst experience occurred during summer time when I thought it was safe to fly like people say. They also said it is ok during spring as well. Apparently it is all relative!


----------



## 2ndwind (Jan 16, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> How old was she when you got her? If they were too old to resettle, then eggs or no eggs, they will leave.


I dont know..but shes been in my cage for 3 months now...when she doesnt have eggs yet she just stay on the roof roaming and flying..when she got an egg i never let her out so that she can incubate the egg..shes been incubating it for 10 days now and she fly away with my 2 blue bars and then she did not return....


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

PigeonVilla said:


> You need a new hobby because your post and lack of pigeon knowledge wear me out .


Not everyone has the same level of understanding, Not everyone can put some things into practice immediately. Also not everyone maybe understands the english language as easily as others. These are a few of the things which need to be taken into consideration when trying to explain & teach things.
Yes, it can be frustrating at times when information or instructions seem to be ignored, but sometimes it is also nessessary to try to understand the circumstances of those you are trying to explain things to. 

If you dont have the patience to understand, then why bother to read the posts - go have some obviously well needed rest instead 

2ndwind may not know all there is to know about pigeons, but he is learning and asking questions, and beginning to act and listen to some good advice from many on here.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

RodSD said:


> Obviously I read all his thread. LOL! I don't respond to post without reading everything. Maybe you didn't read his post right. He said that the bird has been flying from his place except this time it didn't return. That can happen to anyone even with huge loft! I don't penalized him for that! In fact if his loft is that small bird flying, getting an exercise is an excellent choice.
> 
> With respect to my hawk experiments feel free to criticize and be honest. What I am learning is that my flock population is getting better and better against hawks. They are evolving! Based on my experience flying my birds with hawks I was able to now know whether those anti-hawk measures work or not. Sadly most don't, but the selection process of natural selection seems to be the most effective. With that I am contributing to some knowledge and the improvement of the pigeon species.


I thought he meant he had it in the cage for 3 months before letting out, and that he'd only let it out a few times prior to egg laying. I have had birds I got from other people that stayed around until they got spooked by a hawk, then they bee-lined towards their original home. All it takes is for them to get up in the air and they can be gone. Especially in a cramped loft. Hawks are extremely likely as well. Simply getting lost from going too far is another.

As far as hawks go, I fly mine all year as well, except for some in the winter to get the yearlings settled to the OB loft. The hawks never go away. My birds just learn to deal with them. They learn that when the chickens scream, to be extra wary.


----------

